# New Food All The Time!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I keep reading here how every time all of you change foods, you do it gradually....Well, I don't! Molly is a picky eater but has a tummy of steel! I change her food often and have never had a problem with runny poops! I wonder if it's because I always make sure her food is good quality and grain free, holistic or organic? I also find it economical to do so, as many manufacturers will sell 'trial' full size bags of food....This month I picked up a 4# bag of Evangers Meat Lovers Medley & a 4# bag of Halo Surf and Turf, and a case of 12-5.5 oz cans of Canidae all for 3.99 each! Even with shipping, this whole 2 months supply of food was only $16.74!!! I guess this bit of fyi is really only for all of us little poo owners since there usually a 1 to a household limit but I am so grateful for a dog with an iron clad tummy!LOL!!!:eating::eating::eating:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't either....mine all have tummies of iron too I guess! Maybe it's because I feed good foods AND I also feed them a varied diet from day one. I feed them different kibbles, bites of whatever I'm eating as long as its safe, etc. I've never had a problem. Although one day I overdosed them on fish oil....whew that was a stinky mess! Raven pooped in his crate (he never does that) and Trev pooped inside at least twice. (He never does that either). Oops....bad mommy!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the food, I think it's got a lot to do with genetics! Most of my recent dogs have been fed very good quality homemade diets and they've all had crappy digestive tracts. I've always started out trying to feed a nice variety of foods but when allergies/food sensitivities appeared in them, that plan went out the window.

I feel like I've got a sign pasted on my front door that says "any dogs with tummy troubles, come on in"! I've owned 3 dogs with iron-clad tummies and 3 with crummy tummies. Cali, unfortunately, is #3 crummy tummy. I love her dearly but I really wish she had a cast-iron stomach! It's pretty sad when your day is made or broken by the quality of your dog's poop. :embarrassed:


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

WHERE did you get this deal from???


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Petflow.... Their deals sell out fast so you have to check it often.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

When I fed kibble, I rotated brands/protein source/carb source every time I bought a bag. Never did a "gradual" changeover. However, I think when your dog has been eating the same food for a really long time with no changes, a gradual change is best. 

I was still able to save money, because the local shop where I bought food from has a different high-quality kibble on sale each week, usually for about $5 off regular retail. It's not much, but that adds up when you are buying dog food every 2 weeks. 

Now they eat raw, and get something different every meal.


----------

